# Do you know this "breeder" in Iowa?



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, Does anyone know anything about Michael Knudtson in Lake Mills, IA? I was told he's a respected breeder but when I googled him I saw his name listed on www.puppymillfighters.org.

Has anyone met him or been to his facility?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't find much info about him using google. Do you have a direct link where he was listed on the puppy mill website? Do you have a link to his website? 

Why are you asking btw? Is he trying to sell you a puppy?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucy Dog, I've googled him many times and cannot find an official website. 

I found his name on http://www.puppymillfighters.org/states/iowausda-032008.htm

I'm asking because he was Mac's breeder. We did not get Mac directly from him. I'm back-tracking.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No official website and listed on a puppy mill website for health issues isn't a sign of a reputable breeder.

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...

Where did you get mac from btw? A pet store or puppy broker type thing?


----------

